# Where does one order Foakley's? (fake Oakleys)



## AC/BC (Jun 22, 2006)

Im looking for a some knockoffs. Where would I go online to find them?


----------



## dust3313 (Sep 15, 2010)

chinatown?


----------



## timmaayyy (May 14, 2010)

Somebody in my area has selling them on craigslist for a couple of months...

http://fayar.craigslist.org/clo/2364444435.html

Another listing warning people that they are bogus...

http://fayar.craigslist.org/clo/2368334797.html


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

How could you live with yourself buying fake Oakleys? Buy the real thing. :skep:


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Fleabay, craigslist, any big city tourist area.
Remember though, owning counterfeit items is almost as bad as selling them. Illegal.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

ProjectDan35 said:


> How could you live with yourself buying fake Oakleys? Buy the real thing. :skep:


Saving $100+ on a pair of sunglass will go a long ways in helping me feel better about myself.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

Nubster said:


> Saving $100+ on a pair of sunglass will go a long ways in helping me feel better about myself.


Paying for eye surgery in the near future is waaay more expensive than buying sunglasses that have UV protection.


----------



## Bro (Dec 20, 2010)

If you're just looking for functional glasses, anything will do. I got a pair of (real) Chili's from REI for $40. They're UV protection, and they're polarized.

If you're looking for the name, just paint a big "O" on the frame of whatever glasses you have now. It looks real enough.


----------



## El_Duderino (Dec 2, 2005)

Chain love

the "oakleys" I got from Chain Love turned out to be fake.
at least the lenses are fake.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Why not just buy some cheap, UV rated specs from someone like Endura or Bloc or Madison?

Otherwise, Ebay with worldwide search ticked.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Big Virgil said:


> Paying for eye surgery in the near future is waaay more expensive than buying sunglasses that have UV protection.


While I don't agree with buying knockoffs, your statement above is ignorant. Even the cheapest plastic lenses filter out almost all UV radiation. Buying more expensive glasses does not get your better eye protection. It simply gives you higher quality, more durable plastics.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ljsmith said:


> While I don't agree with buying knockoffs, your statement above is ignorant. Even the cheapest plastic lenses filter out almost all UV radiation. Buying more expensive glasses does not get your better eye protection. It simply gives you highly quality, more durable plastics.


yep, i have some cheapies, 100% uv and uva protection but the optics are hazy.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I say go for the real thing. I have a pair of Oakley sunglasses. I forget the model name, but it has "Jacket" in it and is made of some super light plastic. I bought it about 5, 6, or 7 years ago and it still holds up and in one piece. Great quality, super light, and still looks cool even if it's a very old model. I think I paid a tad over $100 at Sunglass Hut back then (now I wouldn't bother spending that much on sunglasses). It was a bit expensive for me then, but I wanted to look cool.

The only thing that I dislike about it is that I couldn't wear a Fox Flux helmet with it necause the the back of the Flux is wide and got in the way of the Oakley "arms" so that I couldn't properly wear them. I evetually soild the Flux but now I miss it because it was one of the most comfortable and best-fitting helmet. It's just that I ride only with my Oakley. 

Get the real thing, man. You don't want to get close to a girl only to have her say "What, are those Foakley?"


----------



## fred-da-trog (Oct 28, 2003)

I bought mine from a beach vendor near Cancun. They broke. I need to return for a new pair.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've got four real pairs and three fakes. The fakes are all clear, and used as cheap disposables for night riding.

I've taken one pair of fakes and tried to break the lenses with my hands- whatever they are made of, they are plenty tough and did not break.

In my part of the world, Oakely CS is utter garbage, so I have no qualms going the fake route or buying Rudy Projects.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Big Virgil said:


> Paying for eye surgery in the near future is waaay more expensive than buying sunglasses that have UV protection.


It doesn't matter to me...I actually own a real pair of Oakleys though they are misplaced at the moment and I can get them direct from Oakely at half price anyways...it just sucks paying so much for sun glasses...even the half price prices.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Look into US Standard Issue (Oakley's discount stuff for those that serve) if you are a LE, EMS, Fire fighter, or military, or know someone that is. You can't get everything they offer, but there's a pretty good selection and the prices are WAY lower than you pay normally.

Just an example...Halfjackets retail for $130ish...I can get them for $80. Not a bad discount on the real deal ordering directly from Oakley too so you know it's legit.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

I bought a pair of optic nerve glasses with multiple interchangeable lenses on bike nashbar for $25 around 10 years ago. I still wear them. Clear or orange lens for riding and brown for summer time. $25 well spent.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, there's plenty of glasses out there that are as nice as Oakleys but without the stupid price tags. I have two pair...one was given to me and one I bought a few years ago but they were a lot cheaper than now through the discount program. I think I paid $55 or something like that. I don't even think I'd pay $80 now for a pair. I love them but just not worth the money. I will say that the polarized lenses from Oakley are awesome. I haven't tried other brand lenses so I can't say if Oakley is the best or not. I'm sure there's other brands just as good for less.


----------



## gsy971 (Jan 14, 2005)

you can get Oakley look-a-like glasses almost anywhere but without the "O" or "Oakley" trademark and then they are completely legit. I would just use "cheaper" brands from REI or Sports Authority instead of actual counterfeit.

Reason being is knock-offs are usually "smuggled" into the USA and thus not held to FDA standards such as the lenses not shattering into a million pieces if you crash and piercing your eyes out. I would be far more concerned about that then UV protection


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

you are better off with $15 safety glasses from Lowes or Home Depot. The optics will be similar, but the safety glasses will be impact rated. maybe cheaper, too.


----------



## NoVA_JB (May 8, 2007)

The problem with counterfeit items besides the ethics and laws is if you order them online you run the risk of the FBI and Ice shutting down the website and seizing the shipment leaving you with no way to get your money back.


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

I bought an expensive pair of faukleys ($25-30) eBay and they're still going. The polarized lens is really 'polarized' and the case and frames are pretty solid.

Edit: I had a real pair once but they got swallowed up by the Pacific Ocean. That was a painful moment.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Buying counterfeit is the same as stealing. 
That puts you in the same category as bicycle thieves.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

second the home depot safety glasses. they work fine.

never pay more than 20 bucks for eyewear, unless you like to impress people with your spendy high dollar image...which no one cares about anyway

expensive eyewear is a total scam. sure oakley pays for research but el-cheapo glasses are just as safe and uv protection and all that...just don't order off ebay or craigslist go to home depot or zenni optical


----------



## gatorgrizz27 (Feb 12, 2011)

I bought a pair and a Rolex in New York when I was in sixth grade.  As an adult I feel like wearing counterfeit brands just screams that you're a loser. Not because you can't afford the "real thing", but because you're so insecure that you need to make people believe you can. You can get plenty of sunglasses from Sports Austhority or Academy for $20, the only way I would buy fake Oakleys is to make some kid happy that loved them but wouldn't be able to hand on to a real pair.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

El_Duderino said:


> Chain love
> 
> the "oakleys" I got from Chain Love turned out to be fake.
> at least the lenses are fake.


How do you know they were fake?


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Cheapies are ok when you are buying plastic lenses. If you ever try a pair of quality glass lenses you will appreciate the difference.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

In-Yo-Grill said:


> Cheapies are ok when you are buying plastic lenses. If you ever try a pair of quality glass lenses you will appreciate the difference.


^this is true. I have one pair of Vuarnet glacier glasses I got in France and they are 15 years old, but damn if they are not the most top notch eyewear I have ever used. they are a bit heavier (glass) but if I do not expose them to 'grit and rubbing' they will last a lifetime and for snowsnakes on bright days they cannot be beat

but for riding where there is mung all the time, and you see that even cheap Tifosi costs serious bucks...and home depot has 9 dollar 3M safety glasses...the choice is kinda obvious...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

127.0.0.1 said:


> expensive eyewear is a total scam.


Not completely true. Oakley...especially the polarized lenses...are fantastic. Worth $150+...I don't think so. But you'd be very hard pressed to find a pair of $20 sun glasses that offered the same lens quality. Sunglasses are like anything else, you get what you pay for...but also like everything else, there's a point of limited return. Once you hit a price point...anything over that is just paying for a name or image. That's Oakley. IMO...$50-75 would be a sweet spot for high quality sunglasses. And while I do wear mine sometimes on the mountain bike, I do think that safety glasses or less expensive impact resistant glasses are more appropriate. But on the road bike or when driving or just out and about...I'd rather have something a little better quality.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a pair of Oakley custom juniper squared sun glasses. worth every penny I paid for them. 

However there are certain situations I don't want to take a $200 pair of sunglasses riding with me. I've broken a couple of good pairs of glasses taking some spills, and just being foolish. So the last time I was in China I bought a kit that had changeable lenses for about $5. not because i wanted to "trick" anybody to thinking anything, but because they were $5.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

When I was younger I had a real hard time taking care of my glasses so I kept buying the knock-off/cheap pairs of glasses. Now I'm much better but still don't "baby" my stuff so they do get used aggressively. Costas have a lifetime warranty on the nose/ear pieces and lenses if defects arise. I've had one pair for over 10yrs now and just had the lenses replaced under warranty because the iridium film was peeling off.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Here...
Oakley Sunglasses, Oakley Goggles, and Apparel - Oakley Vault


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

kjlued said:


> Buying counterfeit is the same as stealing.
> That puts you in the same category as bicycle thieves.


A bit harsh, Oakleys look really cool, high quality, but most people can't afford them. If the price was reasonable then there wouldn't be some sweat shop in Mexico making counterfeit. Although printing an "O" on it is wrong, average Joe gets to wear something that he wants. I bought a pair in D.C. as a teenager for $10 off of a street vendor, great shades. My kid chucked them out of the stroller 6-7 years later, someones probably still enjoying them.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

Shane5001 said:


> A bit harsh, Oakleys look really cool, high quality, *but most people can't afford them.* If the price was reasonable then there wouldn't be some sweat shop in Mexico making counterfeit. Although printing an "O" on it is wrong, average Joe gets to wear something that he wants. I bought a pair in D.C. as a teenager for $10 off of a street vendor, great shades. My kid chucked them out of the stroller 6-7 years later, someones probably still enjoying them.


Again, try here.. Oakley Sunglasses, Oakley Goggles, and Apparel - Oakley Vault


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

I have owned real okleys but I have a small face and the don't look that great on me. Not the one piece Okley lens style but the best level of polarization in sunglasses i have ever put on were from Sam's club in the optical section you can get their sunglass frames with reg polarized lenses with the spring loaded arms for 35-45 or with RX lenses for only $100 about 10 styles in mens and womens at that price. I know there aren't Sams everywhere but theres my 2 cents. These are hidden on back wall with the Rx frames they push the high price ones out front of the the optical dept. I bought my daughter a pair of Rx and myself a pair off the shelf with the regular lenses. Okley guys are super impressed with the optical quality and polarization when they ask to try them on cause they look so cool on me he he.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I wonder if Costco would have something like that. I'll have to look next time I'm there. That's a good price point for a good pair of sunglasses IMO. Up to about $50. After that, you're paying mostly for name...unless you find something that has a great warranty.


----------



## Trajan556 (Jul 22, 2013)

Oakley's aren't even that expensive guys.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah they are. $200+ for a pair of sunglasses is expensive...unless you have too much money. If that's the case, I'll PM you my address and you can have a pair shipped to me.

I'll take a pair of POLARIZED FLAK JACKET XLJ Jet Black/Black Iridium Polarized.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Trajan556 (Jul 22, 2013)

Nubster said:


> Yeah they are. $200+ for a pair of sunglasses is expensive...unless you have too much money. If that's the case, I'll PM you my address and you can have a pair shipped to me.
> 
> I'll take a pair of POLARIZED FLAK JACKET XLJ Jet Black/Black Iridium Polarized.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


Half of them are in the $1-200 range.

Maybe it's because I'm a shooter, but eyepro is cheap. Can't replace your eyes. Plus it's not like they're $500 designer sunglasses.

Certainly cheaper than a $6000 bicycle.

AND they're made in the USA.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I don't ride a $6000 bike either. ESS stuff is good quality. And cheaper than Oakley. Still a little pricey but not nearly as hard a pill to swallow.


----------



## Trajan556 (Jul 22, 2013)

I guess it's all relative. I don't view that as much, but others might.

If you wear prescription eye ware, insurance (at least before obamacare) would cover a healthy chunk of those oakleys.


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Yeah they are. $200+ for a pair of sunglasses is expensive...unless you have too much money. If that's the case, I'll PM you my address and you can have a pair shipped to me.
> 
> I'll take a pair of POLARIZED FLAK JACKET XLJ Jet Black/Black Iridium Polarized.
> 
> Thanks :thumbsup:


I just got a pair of Polarized Flak Jacket XLJ's. Love them for riding in the woods.

My sister-in-law used to work at the Sunglass Hut and I got a new pair of Oakley's every Christmas. Back then they were crappy quality and would break at the nose or earpiece ever time. I got away from Oakley's for a long time (10yrs) but now they seem to making them more durable. I don't have too much money but still don't mind spending it on quality products.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

GoGoGordo said:


> Again, try here.. Oakley Sunglasses, Oakley Goggles, and Apparel - Oakley Vault


Exactly, not a single pair of glasses under $50, I checked it out.


----------



## 153stars (Nov 27, 2013)

Fokley"s 5 different lenses with RX inner frame only one lens is polarized believe it or not pretty good I just recieved a set. Their tools for bike are good enough for weekend warrior.
Polarized Cycling Sun Glasses Outdoor Sports Bicycle Bike Sunglasses Goggles Eye - US$18.86 These flip up like ball player ones
Polarized Cycling Sunglasses Bike UV Glasses Eye Wear - US$15.59
Polarized Bike Bicycle Cycling Sunglasses Protective Eyewear Myopia Goggles - US$15.99 ones I got
And many more single lens


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Shane5001 said:


> A bit harsh, Oakleys look really cool, high quality, but most people can't afford them. If the price was reasonable then there wouldn't be some sweat shop in Mexico making counterfeit. Although printing an "O" on it is wrong, average Joe gets to wear something that he wants. I bought a pair in D.C. as a teenager for $10 off of a street vendor, great shades. My kid chucked them out of the stroller 6-7 years later, someones probably still enjoying them.


If you can't afford them, that is your problem and it is a first world problem. 
Buy another brand of affordable sunglasses instead of ripping off a company.

With your form of logic, I could say that I can't afford a $6k bike so I should find somebody that is selling a stolen one for a fraction of the cost.

And you touched on another issue of buying knockoffs which makes the buyers even more scummy. You are willingly supporting sweat shops and the people who run them. 
Those people are also in to other scummy activities such as bringing drugs in this country.

When you buy knock offs you steal from the company that is being knocked off and you support criminals and murderers.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Shane5001 said:


> Exactly, not a single pair of glasses under $50, I checked it out.


You can afford 2 $3k bicycles but not a pair of $100 sunglasses?

Ok...whatever.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

I usually ride with polarized Smiths I bought for $40 on CL. Oakley knockoffs aren't any better than any other generic piece of crap glasses, except they somewhat resemble Oakley. Don't get the motivation either, if you don't have $100 to drop on glasses, no big deal, but you aren't really fooling anyone. Just buy some $5 glasses at AM/PM and be done with it.


----------



## musikron (Jan 16, 2013)

I have a $20 limit for something so easily lost or broken.


----------



## kazlx (Jun 13, 2005)

Some of us have no problem keeping track of nice glasses.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

musikron said:


> I have a $20 limit for something so easily lost or broken.


I usually buy shooting or some other form of safety glass for around $10 because I will lose, break or scratch them anyways. Also don't care for tinted glasses. Rarely need them here since out tree canopy is so thick.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

Trajan556 said:


> Half of them are in the $1-200 range.
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a shooter, but eyepro is cheap. Can't replace your eyes. Plus it's not like they're $500 designer sunglasses.
> 
> ...


Really? Cause when I qualify offhand and bench with the AR, I'm close enough to the rear sight that the charging handle recoils into my glasses. Not wearing expensive shades on range day. Qualified best in class with the AR last time though.


----------



## cwakefld (May 13, 2014)

rebel1916 said:


> Really? Cause when I qualify offhand and bench with the AR, I'm close enough to the rear sight that the charging handle recoils into my glasses. Not wearing expensive shades on range day. Qualified best in class with the AR last time though.


While I agree with not wearing expensive shades. I prefer inexpensive safety glasses from Home Depot for mbt and range. Function over form. But if your charging handle is moving during recoil, you should tag that weapon, there is something wrong with it. The charging handle should not move during recoil.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Good point, but we all have our priorities.


kjlued said:


> You can afford 2 $3k bicycles but not a pair of $100 sunglasses?
> 
> Ok...whatever.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

kjlued said:


> If you can't afford them, that is your problem and it is a first world problem.
> Buy another brand of affordable sunglasses instead of ripping off a company.
> 
> With your form of logic, I could say that I can't afford a $6k bike so I should find somebody that is selling a stolen one for a fraction of the cost.
> ...


Not a stolen bike, but yes maybe an online vendor such as Airborne, Sette', etc. Some of the online brands have been accused of stealing suspension patents. And, yes, the price of mountain bikes has gotten out of hand, same as oakleys.


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

cwakefld said:


> While I agree with not wearing expensive shades. I prefer inexpensive safety glasses from Home Depot for mbt and range. Function over form. But if your charging handle is moving during recoil, you should tag that weapon, there is something wrong with it. The charging handle should not move during recoil.


Huh? The whole gun moves during recoil. Not a lot, cause it's just an itty bitty bullet. But enough to scratch my glasses the way I hold it. And since I shoot well the way I hold it, that is fine with me. No loose rattly parts on the gun.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

this has likely already been mentioned - but would you really feel comfortable in giving your credit card number to a company that seels "illegal" products?

There are quality, good looking and comfortable options out there for $40 to $60.

If you are bent on getting some knockoffs, there is a link to a facebook page that offers up "foakleys" floating around


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rocky Mtn said:


> this has likely already been mentioned - but would you really feel comfortable in giving your credit card number to a company that seels "illegal" products?
> 
> There are quality, good looking and comfortable options out there for $40 to $60.
> 
> If you are bent on getting some knockoffs, there is a link to a facebook page that offers up "foakleys" floating around


You're probably right. Although I'm not as passionately anti Oakley knock-off as some, I see all you're points and it is wrong. I would be really pissed if I owned Oakley. Watching sales at nashbar, jenson, pricepoint, etc., pretty easy to find a $20 sale on descent shades.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Shane5001 said:


> Good point, but we all have our priorities.


Your priorities are skewed.



Shane5001 said:


> Not a stolen bike, but yes maybe an online vendor such as Airborne, Sette', etc. Some of the online brands have been accused of stealing suspension patents. And, yes, the price of mountain bikes has gotten out of hand, same as oakleys.


Accused of stealing vs actually stealing.

Knock off designer brands = actually stealing.

Accused of stealing = just being accused and may not be actual stealing.

If something is proven to be stealing and you knowingly buy it, you are enabling the thief and are therefore no better than the thief that stole it. Stealing name brands is no different than somebody who steals a bike. Everyone here will pretty much agree that bike thieves are scum of the earth. So make the connections.

Yes, if you knowingly buy knockoffs you are buying stolen goods which makes you just as much of a scumbag as a thief no matter how you choose to rationalize it.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Some crazy stuff in this thread. 

Oakley's prevent eye surgery? I guess all our parents must be blind in that case, having not had the luxury of growing up with Oakleys. I know TONS of people with eye cancer. Doesn't everyone? 

Buying fake oakley's is no different than stealing a bike? 200, 000 years since h0mo sapiens emerged, only in the last 50 years would such an idea even be considered.

Crazy talk! Crazy talk I tell you sir! 

Paying for fake oakley's with your cc - this is a great point. My cc offers one time use numbers. Makes you sleep easy.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Procter said:


> Buying fake oakley's is no different than stealing a bike? 200, 000 years since h0mo sapiens emerged, only in the last 50 years would such an idea even be considered.
> 
> Crazy talk! Crazy talk I tell you sir!


It isn't a hard concept to grasp.

People who make counterfeit merchandise are stealing the manufacturers name and reputation. If you knowingly buy counterfeit merchandise you are knowingly buying stolen goods. 
The physical manufactured product itself may not be stolen but the name they put on it is so therefore it is the same as knowingly buying any other stolen product which makes you just as wrong as the thief.

Now there are designer look-a-like stuff that doesn't use the designers names and really doesn't copy their design either. Those are different. They may say "compare to Oakley's" on the box but they are not true knock offs. However if it copies the design and uses the name it counterfeit goods.

If that doesn't clear it up for you, then


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey KJ, yup I got exactly what you were saying from the get go. But, look around the room you're in, wherever you are right now. I'm just sharing the observation that every human made object in your view right now, and for that matter every human made object period, is in some way copied from predecessors. Humankind is where it is today, longest life expectancy in history, highest quality of life, able to feed many people with fewer work hours (for those of us lucky enough to be in developed countries) , because of a very long string of copies with marginal improvements. The notion of trademarks and copyrights is a uniquely 20th century, capitalist concept which, in your worldview, amounts to societal fabric, making trademark fraud a moral issue for not just the manufacturer (who I agree is violating the law) but also the _ purchaser _ . Are such items improving human kind? Are coach purses and their market allowing us to feed and clothe more humans with less resources? No, the the branded top end market of designer wear, which Oakley is a part of, manufactures products that are only moderately improved over the lower end ones (unless you consider oakley's mp3 sunglasses one of the most influential inventions if the last ten years! I hope not ). The prolific prevalence of fakes, many indistinguishable from originals, proves this. These brands are, in a sense, free loading on a system which was designed to protect _ innovation _ , and instead using it to protect _ marketing _

With the advent if 3D printing and other fast prototyping and manufacturing technologies it will be easier and easier to copy such items over time. Will such technology slow innovation? No it will dramatically speed it up, but this will come at the cost of the death of the high end branded product, probably within a hundred years time. That's just capitalism marching forward, ironically obsoleting one of its own ten commandments you might say , and this is already happening to many brands (coach, LV, etc). One ne might see it as a good thing because it will shift humans away from over spending on items with _ status _ but with marginal additional real value (in economic terms) towards items with actual _ utility. _

So your idea is quaint but very 20th century. Don't get me wrong, I support the concept, and I think manufacturing fakes should be illegal, but because we need to protect innovation like Apple, Samsung, etc. I just don't extend the wrongdoing to the purchaser. And I wouldn't go so far as to chastise strangers on a public forum about it. There's also the argument that these concepts (trademark, patent protection, etc) prevent the developing world from benefiting from technological improvement , but we do have to provide some profit incentive for innovation so it's a much longer discussion. Regardless, have some historical perspective and take a larger worldview my friend! You are making yourself a mouthpiece for large companies would be pleasantly surprised by your self imposed indoctrination and fandom, but not enough to stop them from laughing all the way to the bank with your disposable income thanks to the moat of laws that protects them


----------



## BigCiX (Aug 23, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Look into US Standard Issue (Oakley's discount stuff for those that serve) if you are a LE, EMS, Fire fighter, or military, or know someone that is. You can't get everything they offer, but there's a pretty good selection and the prices are WAY lower than you pay normally.
> 
> Just an example...Halfjackets retail for $130ish...I can get them for $80. Not a bad discount on the real deal ordering directly from Oakley too so you know it's legit.


Agree.... Find a cop, CHP, Fire Fighter, or Correctional Officer to hook you up. Can't beat that price!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

KJlued, I got what you said back in April. If you are against joakleys, then don't buy them. Troll somewhere else.


----------



## bennyblanco2121 (Feb 2, 2012)

I seen fake Oakley's at flea markets. And also Craigslist. 


Sent from my iPhone in New Orleans.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Procter said:


> Hey KJ, yup I got exactly what you were saying from the get go. But, look around the room you're in, wherever you are right now. I'm just sharing the observation that every human made object in your view right now, and for that matter every human made object period, is in some way copied from predecessors. Humankind is where it is today, longest life expectancy in history, highest quality of life, able to feed many people with fewer work hours (for those of us lucky enough to be in developed countries) , because of a very long string of copies with marginal improvements. The notion of trademarks and copyrights is a uniquely 20th century, capitalist concept which, in your worldview, amounts to societal fabric, making trademark fraud a moral issue for not just the manufacturer (who I agree is violating the law) but also the _ purchaser _ . Are such items improving human kind? Are coach purses and their market allowing us to feed and clothe more humans with less resources? No, the the branded top end market of designer wear, which Oakley is a part of, manufactures products that are only moderately improved over the lower end ones (unless you consider oakley's mp3 sunglasses one of the most influential inventions if the last ten years! I hope not ). The prolific prevalence of fakes, many indistinguishable from originals, proves this. These brands are, in a sense, free loading on a system which was designed to protect _ innovation _ , and instead using it to protect _ marketing _
> 
> With the advent if 3D printing and other fast prototyping and manufacturing technologies it will be easier and easier to copy such items over time. Will such technology slow innovation? No it will dramatically speed it up, but this will come at the cost of the death of the high end branded product, probably within a hundred years time. That's just capitalism marching forward, ironically obsoleting one of its own ten commandments you might say , and this is already happening to many brands (coach, LV, etc). One ne might see it as a good thing because it will shift humans away from over spending on items with _ status _ but with marginal additional real value (in economic terms) towards items with actual _ utility. _
> 
> So your idea is quaint but very 20th century. Don't get me wrong, I support the concept, and I think manufacturing fakes should be illegal, but because we need to protect innovation like Apple, Samsung, etc. I just don't extend the wrongdoing to the purchaser. And I wouldn't go so far as to chastise strangers on a public forum about it. There's also the argument that these concepts (trademark, patent protection, etc) prevent the developing world from benefiting from technological improvement , but we do have to provide some profit incentive for innovation so it's a much longer discussion. Regardless, have some historical perspective and take a larger worldview my friend! You are making yourself a mouthpiece for large companies would be pleasantly surprised by your self imposed indoctrination and fandom, but not enough to stop them from laughing all the way to the bank with your disposable income thanks to the moat of laws that protects them


Any name brand stuff I have is made by that brand. 
i.e. My TV that has Sony written on it, is made by Sony. 
I do not buy known fakes.

There is a huge difference in that my couch might look similar to a more expensive couch because it does not try to pass itself off as that couch.

Just like if you want to buy sunglasses that look similar to Oakley's but they don't say Oakley on them it isn't ripping them off.

Rationalize it however you want, but you will still be wrong.



Shane5001 said:


> KJlued, I got what you said back in April. If you are against joakleys, then don't buy them. Troll somewhere else.


I was actually replying to somebody else but if you don't like public opinion, don't post on a public forum. So basically, you can kiss my shiny white a$$.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

I was actually replying to somebody else but if you don't like public opinion, don't post on a public forum. So basically, you can kiss my shiny white a$$.[/QUOTE]

What's not appreciated is negative put downs to other members.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

What's not appropriate is ripping off a companies name and then selling it as your own. 
Also willingly buying that stolen name is not appropriate. 

Sorry if the facts hurt your feelings but no matter how you rationalize or try to shift the focus on what isn't appropriate, it doesn't change them any. If you don't like it, quit willingly buying stolen merchandise.


Oh, and I never put anyone down. I said "If you....." 

But if the shoe fits, you should wear it.


----------

